# Queda de neve em Marte



## Brunomc (15 Out 2008 às 21:05)

Queda de neve em Marte 


Ao fim de poucos meses, a missão da sonda americana Phoenix está prestes a terminar. Habituados como estamos à duradoura prestação dos dois rovers (Spirit e Opportunity), este facto pode provocar alguma estranheza. Contudo, não existem razões para tal: a posição da sonda na superfície de Marte não lhe permite resistir muito mais tempo, já que o Sol mergulha para o horizonte e as temperaturas baixam, trazendo o gelo (ou melhor, os gelos, de água e de dióxido de carbono) que há-de encerrar a sonda num túmulo branco. Mas até lá, a sonda prossegue na sua missão, analisando amostras de solo e perscrutando o que se passa na atmosfera marciana. 

Foi assim que foi detectada a formação e queda de neve a cerca de 4 km de altitude; porém, até agora, não parece haver evidências de que essa neve tenha atingido o solo do planeta vermelho. Quanto ao solo, foi anunciado que tinha sido identificada a presença de partículas de carbonatos - outra prova, se necessário fosse, do papel que a água desempenhou no passado do planeta. Convém referir, ainda assim, que estas minúsculas partículas podem ter tido origem noutra região do planeta, e que a sua idade é de todo desconhecida.

Entretanto, a câmara MARDI, de que se fala noutra peça, vai ser usada para obter imagens detalhadas da área sob a sonda em que há gelo exposto (consequência da aterragem, feita com recurso a pequenos jactos) e muito provavelmente também para tentar perceber a natureza dos grãos que se acumularam na estrutura do trem de aterragem da Phoenix, e que parecem crescer e mudar de posição ao longo do tempo.


13:00 | Quarta-feira, 15 de Out de 2008 

Fonte : Expresso 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/415257


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 00:27)

No cimo do Monte Olimpus provavelmente pode nevar, uma montanhazita com 26 km de altura


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2008 às 02:20)

Neve carbónica muito provavelmente mas ainda assim neve..ainda ha muito por se investigar neste bonito planeta


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2008 às 09:47)

Será que no MeteoMarte já abriram um tópico com previsões sazonais para o Inverno 2008/2009?


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2008 às 16:55)

criz0r disse:


> Neve carbónica muito provavelmente mas ainda assim neve..ainda ha muito por se investigar neste bonito planeta



sao esses fenomenos que aumentam as calotes polares no inverno.
no verao o co2 sublima ( provavelmente tambem um pouco de H2O mas mesmo muito pouco ) e no inverno da-se a condensação e "precipitação" dessa neve carbonica no polo em que é inverno.
no equador não há esse fenomeno porque ai o "clima" é mais ou menos parecido com os climas terrestres de latitudes medias altas ( no verao a T chega a 25Cº e de inverno -20Cº).
seria interessante estudar o clima marciano...
boas


----------

